# Worst place you've been stung.



## GLOCK (Dec 29, 2009)

So where the worst spot you been stung?
For me it was in the ear and man did it hurt and it was swelled for quite awhile.


----------



## hilreal (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: Worst place you been stung.*

Right next to my eye...looked like I was in a losing boxing match.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Worst place you been stung.*

Center of my right upper eye lid was the most scary, inside the nose in the septum was the worst feeling and most reactions from it. Took probably twenty minutes for the nose and eyes to stop running, but hey, it sure did clear out the sinus passages, best I ever did breathe!


----------



## Max Morgan (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Worst place you been stung.*



GLOCK said:


> So where the worst spot you been stung?
> For me it was in the ear and man did it hurt and it was swelled for quite awhile.


Ear #1. Back of neck #2.


----------



## bowhuntaz (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Worst place you been stung.*

In hte arch of my foot, when I was 4. Man did that hurt.


----------



## DPBsbees (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Worst place you been stung.*

Lip. Looked liked I lost a round with Mike Tyson.


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: Worst place you been stung.*

as far as they could get inside the nose and ear before stinging.


----------



## Buzzlightyear (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Worst place you been stung.*

Left nut. Pulling the toy hauler with the freight liner. The tiniest of wasp must have smacked the mirror and landed between my legs. Good thing it waited till I pulled off the road for a lunch brake. I stopped shut the truck off and must have moved just enough to pissed him off just enough to pierce me. The wife and the kids had quite the laugh while was doing the sombich dance on the edge of Rodgers pass pull off.
Buzz


----------



## ChuckReburn (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re: Worst place you been stung.*

A dry swarm collapsed my veil, I took maybe a dozen stings to the upper lip, swelled so bad, I had to drink out of a straw and couldn't chew food for a day.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Worst place you been stung.*

I can't tell you. Barry will slap my wrist.


----------



## Mrobisr (Mar 10, 2012)

*Re: Worst place you been stung.*

Funny bone (Ulnar nerve) thought I was having a heart attack nothing else even comes close.


----------



## NeilV (Nov 18, 2006)

*Re: Worst place you been stung.*

On my then five year old son's eyelid after I did something stupid. I won't claim that it hurt me more than him, but it sure hurt me more than any beesting I've personally had.


----------



## Robwest (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: Worst place you been stung.*

I have to say my man hood. WoW!!! did it hurtinch:


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Worst place you been stung.*

Worst place we've been stung was in the kitchen........lol.........


----------



## philip.devos (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: Worst place you been stung.*

Right between the eyes. She landed on my glasses as I was watching someone doing an inspection. I reacted by trying to slip the glasses off, so she got me as soon as I started moving the glasses. Among stings it was pretty mild. Funny how some stings seem to be a glancing blow, and others they really get you good.

Phil


----------



## HIVE+ (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: Worst place you been stung.*

Not all that serious, but I was doing an inspection and as I lifted the box off the brood box, I noticed a frame missing. Said to myself,"What the heck happened to....", just as the frame detached from the box I was holding and fell to the ground. Just four stings in the thigh.


----------



## McBee7 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: Worst place you been stung.*

2 in the front of my neck on my own first package install.....someones by-line says,,
"when they are on the inside, the veil is not your friend",,,,LOL.. I know what that means..
My mentor told me to walk to the edge of the woods, then start running and remove the
veil.....never got stung untill i started running and the adrionlin started to pump...haha
I ok now though, Phisically any way...

==McBee7==


----------



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Worst place you been stung.*

Last April I sent my son's after a swarm. The older son James (22) is some what interested in bee's the younger son Devon(20) was just along for the ride. It was James first swarm and instead of giving the limb a good shake he used a bucket to scrap them in and then dump them in the hive below.(4') Well the bee's started flying and Devon was setting on the tailgate of the truck about 20' away and got stung twice on the lip and twice by the left eye. 
It swelled very fast and ended up looking like Chunk on the Goonies movie. He would not leave the house for over a week, not even to church to see his girlfriend.k:


----------



## homesteader824 (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: Worst place you been stung.*

The most stings was about 18. I worked a hive when it was overcast and windy, and it wasn't the most friendly hive on good days. They chased me about 100 feet--much farther than usual. Only four stings that really "took" and had the local swelling and itching. Ironically, the one that got in my veil that day didn't sting me. The most painful sting I've ever had was on the back of my thumb, between the nail and knuckle where there isn't a lot of meat on the bone. I've been very lucky, compared to some of the other posters.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Worst place you been stung.*

I have been stung everywhere possible I think and the all time continuing worst place is right between my nostrils. You know, when the old man goes to blow his nose and a bee is in the handkerchief. Happens every so often and every time, I loudly say, "Goodness Gracious Sakes Alive!"


----------



## McBee7 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: Worst place you been stung.*

maybe the bee was in your nose and you blew him out into your hanky, then you got stung..
when you sniff, do you taste honey....maybe you need a doctor to take a peek in there??
LOL....just havin fun...

==McBee7==


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Worst place you been stung.*

Spouse says on his plummer's crack. Unplanned and not iced like we usually do for apitherapy.

I remember it well. He was shirtless sitting on a kitchen chair and had iced the lower back area. His jeans ride a little low and he was sitting down leaning forward. While I was applying the bee, I accidentally squeezed the reverse tweezers. She fell and got caught just at the crack. I thought, "oh, no". Just as I am reaching for her, he yells, jumps up and runs down the hall. (Like what good would that do??) I still laugh to this day visualizing this dark bee riding his white butt as he runs out of sight down the hallway yelling aaaaaagh!


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Worst place you been stung.*



Mrobisr said:


> Funny bone (Ulnar nerve) thought I was having a heart attack nothing else even comes close.


Same here. Worst reaction was a sting below the eye, but the funny bone sting is by far the most painfull I've ever had.


----------



## Blaster (Mar 30, 2012)

*Re: Worst place you been stung.*

Twice in the same eye. Swole shut.


----------



## bison (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Worst place you been stung.*

Inside my left nostril. I approached a have that had a swarm I'd caught recently to take a picture and didn't have a veil on. A guard flew straight at me and into my nostril immediately. Felt like I got punched and took probably 5 minutes to be able to get the stinger out, so I got a full dose of venom. Looked pretty ugly for the next day or so.


----------



## NewJoe (Jul 1, 2012)

*Re: Worst place you been stung.*

right between the eyes....looked like I had been 12 rounds with Mike Tyson!


----------



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

*Re: Worst place you been stung.*

I had a yellow jacket go up the leg of my shorts it came out the other leg, I took 6 stings. It made it half way before I got stung.


----------



## NewJoe (Jul 1, 2012)

*Re: Worst place you been stung.*



Birdman said:


> I had a yellow jacket go up the leg of my shorts it came out the other leg, I took 6 stings. It made it half way before I got stung.


I did have a bee fly up my shorts and sting me.....fortunately she got me on the thigh!


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

*Re: Worst place you been stung.*

Deep in my ear canal. Had euphoria and a bit of equilibrium issues for a minute followed by a few hours of feeling like blood was slowly draining out of my ear.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Worst place you been stung.*

I guess there are two aspects, the initial pain, and the longer term swelling. The swelling and long term pain were worst on one behind my ear and two that were on my ankles and swelled. Initially, anywhere on the face is bad...


----------



## parksguyy (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: Worst place you been stung.*

Wow ... I'm guessing I've been lucky so far. At one point this past summer, I was averaging a sting every visit for some reason. By far the worst was getting stung in the shin ... I could feel the bee crawling up my leg and knew I had to do something before too long. Took the sting, by the next day that shin was as big as my thigh ... the worst part was the itching around my ankle ... it was so swollen I thought it was going to burst open.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Worst place you been stung.*

>I could feel the bee crawling up my leg and knew I had to do something before too long. 

Sometimes you have to picture the wost thing and you realize that getting stung on the leg is not the worst thing...


----------



## Huntingstoneboy (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Worst place you been stung.*

Eyelid.....swelled shut....but manhood would certainly trump that!!!!


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: Worst place you been stung.*



Bee Bliss said:


> Spouse says on his plummer's crack. Unplanned and not iced like we usually do for apitherapy.
> 
> I remember it well. He was shirtless sitting on a kitchen chair and had iced the lower back area. His jeans ride a little low and he was sitting down leaning forward. While I was applying the bee, I accidentally squeezed the reverse tweezers. She fell and got caught just at the crack. I thought, "oh, no". Just as I am reaching for her, he yells, jumps up and runs down the hall. (Like what good would that do??) I still laugh to this day visualizing this dark bee riding his white butt as he runs out of sight down the hallway yelling aaaaaagh!


I'm laughing too!

For me, eyelid, on my grandson's birthday 4 hrs before the party at chuck e cheese. My daughter in law posted a pic on face book of us when he opened present from me. I had to ask her to remove it.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Worst place you been stung.*

>For me, eyelid, on my grandson's birthday 4 hrs before the party at chuck e cheese. My daughter in law posted a pic on face book of us when he opened present from me. I had to ask her to remove it. 

Especially if you're a woman and especially if it's on the eye, you start getting advice from people you don't even know to "leave him"...


----------



## dadandsonsbees (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Worst place you been stung.*

On my manhood. Wife made fun of me when it happened. Later she jokingly said she like the swelling. The itching afterwards was torture. I will never ever check my girls in shorts.


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Worst place you been stung.*



Michael Bush said:


> Sometimes you have to picture the wost thing and you realize that getting stung on the leg is not the worst thing...


I realized quickly that being naked infront of anyone is better than the worst alterative. In my first year year I got to practice the manuver, successfully, in front of the my neiphews and thier girlfriends.


----------



## D Semple (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: Worst place you been stung.*

Doing a cutout below a floor and ornery wife is helping. I'm bent over reaching under the floor cutting out comb and passing it on for her to rubberband into frames. Well she keeps getting the brood comb turned upside down in the frames. After repeatedly having to reminder her I got a little terse and a couple of minutes later she responded by shaking the bees off a good size piece of brood comb right down my plumbers crack.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Worst place you been stung.*

>After repeatedly having to reminder her I got a little terse and a couple of minutes later she responded by shaking the bees off a good size piece of brood comb right down my plumbers crack. 

Sounds like she got a little terse...


----------



## DanielD (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Worst place you been stung.*

I had to move a hive and some of the bees that returned to the old location were mad at me and one kept buzzing my face every time I showed up in the yard like it wanted a piece of me. I finally had enough and took the bee on with a tennis racket. I didn't have a chance. I took one swing and that bee turned killer. The bee backed off several feet away in front of me and slammed into me between the eyes a couple times, and the third time she stung me on impact. It was surely quite a show. It didn't swell up too bad, but still wasn't fun.


----------



## challenger (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Worst place you been stung.*

Getting stung on the leg isn't a painful site unless it is not the right or left leg-3rd IYKWIM
I sort of enjoy most stings because I feel there is a benefit from them but not 100% of the time.
How about lifting the inner cover and having 5 bees with nothing better to do than sting my nostril, right eye lid AND eyebrow, and right ear twice. I also felt just like I got punched in the face and nearly took a knee. What adde to the pain was trying to smack the bees on my face while holding a hive took and then being so pissed off that I just scraped the areas I thought might have the stingers to try to remove them. These were winter bees as well and I've found the winter bees have "special" strength to their venom.
My eye was swollen almost shut for two day waking up. My wife doesn't even comment any more because I am always getting stung. After every hit to the eye, nose ears etc. I always say to myself I'll wear a veil but then I get lazy and it happens again, and again, and again.
I don't know about others but the ear stings seem to make for a hot ear for several hours which is different than other areas.


----------



## Michael B (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: Worst place you been stung.*

Upper lip because it swelled like crazy. I took a couple in the stomach. That itched for days and spread to my back.

Not to laugh at the pain of my dog but last year he was sniffing around some flowers near the hives and took one on the tip on the nose. He ran off rubbing his head on the ground not looking where he was going and went head long into the electric fence. Zapped him on top of the head. He yelped and ran to me and sat between my legs.


----------



## julysun (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: Worst place you been stung.*

My hives are in isolated spots, so I wonder how funny some of my "Beekeepers Frenzy" would look to a passer by.


----------



## wmsuber (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Worst place you been stung.*

My worst impact sting was right between the eyes, took a peek at the entrance to a hive while walking down to the fish pond. Worst swelling and overall pain was when I was moving a hive stand with a deep still sitting on it and I felt 5 or 6 bees hit me thru my thin summer pants. Wondering what had got into the bees to make them sting me on the leg and that hard while I kept adjusting the stand, I finally looked down and realized I had a very large red wasp nest up under my bottom board. I was lucky I got off with only a handful of stings. I was wonder if the smoke was helping? I am glad to know too that I am not the only beekeeper who has to shed his pants on occasion!


----------



## Colleen O. (Jun 5, 2012)

Back of the knee. I've had them crawl up inside my jeans legs a few times and usually I stomp my foot a little and they drop out. Made the mistake of swatting once and got hit. It swelled, itched, and felt irritated for maybe four days. I don't usually react much so I guess that is just a sensitive area for me (I am ticklish on the backs of my knees...).


----------



## NewJoe (Jul 1, 2012)

*Re: Worst place you been stung.*



wmsuber said:


> I am glad to know too that I am not the only beekeeper who has to shed his pants on occasion!


I certainly have a few times!


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

On a moving tractor, 40 stings to the head and neck...


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I stomp my foot a little and they drop out.

I often do that and the fall down my boot and get squished. They usually don't get through my sock. I also try to grab them and pinch them in a handful of my jeans (as opposed to squishing them agains my leg) and this often kills them when they are crawling up my leg...


----------



## ken5400 (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Worst place you been stung.*

First year in BeeKeeping I wanted to see what was going on inside the hive so I looked into the front hive entrance and got stung twice on the tip of my nose. I learned that is not the way to inspect a hive !


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

*Re: Worst place you been stung.*

I just received the second most painful sting I have ever gotten, right on my eye lid (from one of the hitchikers left over from a swarm I caught last night). I have gotten Tabasco in my eye before and that was pale in comparison to this. I had a foot long booger hanging out of the right side of my nose and my eye teared for 15 minutes. Maybe it wasn't so much a sting as it was a love tap :lookout:


----------



## D Semple (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: Worst place you been stung.*

I get stung a lot, but last night I got hit right on the top of the ear minding my own business shampooing the dog in the back yard, 30 yards from the nearest hive and it still hurts. Dog also took a couple, pissed me off, not sure which hive the offenders came out of, but I'm not going to deal with that at home so their all going to one of my out yards Saturday morning. 

Don


----------



## imthedude (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Worst place you been stung.*



Vance G said:


> I have been stung everywhere possible I think and the all time continuing worst place is right between my nostrils. You know, when the old man goes to blow his nose and a bee is in the handkerchief. Happens every so often and every time, I loudly say, "Goodness Gracious Sakes Alive!"


i took one on the nose about 10 days ago in the exact same spot. it brought tears to my eyes. it was the most painful sting yet for me.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: Worst place you been stung.*



rwurster said:


> I had a foot long booger hanging out of the right side of my nose and my eye teared for 15 minutes.


Thanks for the mental image! inch:


----------



## tonysea (Jan 22, 2014)

*Re: Worst place you been stung.*

Got hit last night under my fingernail...it still hurts


----------



## JamesYanco (May 6, 2010)

Hmmmm, that is going to be a toss up between edge of left eye(I ALLWAYS wear a veil now) and top of head(which for some reason I broke out in hives(no punn intended lol) and seeing as it's never happened before and has not happened since) so between those two.


----------



## CityHoney (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Worst place you been stung.*



Robwest said:


> I have to say my man hood. WoW!!! did it hurtinch:



Have to AGREE! Usually don't wear anything under my bee suit - to hot. About once every 5 years or so, one of the girls remind me that undies aren't an option in bee keeping! :lookout::no:


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Worst place you been stung.*

In the Bee Yard.


----------



## debcst5823 (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: Worst place you been stung.*

This is my first year of Bee keeping and on day in July I went out to the hives in the morning and without any gear on I was just looking at the bees and BA-MM One stung me in the nose. Then I went back to the house and iced it thought to myself why? Well I had brushed my teeth just before going out Peppermint!


----------



## debcst5823 (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: Worst place you been stung.*

Know how that feels!


----------



## frankthomas (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: Worst place you been stung.*

Directly on an old surgical scar on my stomach. It made the whole 3" length of the scar swell and get tender.


----------

